# unhappy with the head resting place in the True Fit Car seat~



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

We just got a true fit car seat- ordered it on line. We took it out of the box today and tried to figure out how ds will fit in it, before even beginning the installation into the car. And both dh and I ended up very confused! If anyone can help me figure this out I would appreciate it.
Our son is 7 months, 27 inches tall, and weights about 15 pounds.
the car seat we got is this one:
http://www.diapers.com/product/produ...productid=8450

The part I am most confused about is how the baby fits into the seat and where his head rests.
So the seat has a height insert (which looks really cozy_ but I think ds is too tall for that. With the upper head rest removed, if he is in it w- the cushiony thing then he is too tall for the seat. So dh thinks we should take out the height insert. So we did that and put ds in it. (just in the living rm- it is not in the car yet.) His head went about an inch below the top- so that is good- but not too much more. ( so then would we add the top head rest for him? his head isn't tall enough for that yet)
So then the head rest is out. This is what I don't get! With the head rest out his head would rest against an area with lots of gaps and minimal cushioning- so that can't be right! But then to attach the head rest, there is only attachments (velcro) so that it goes around the shoulder straps- but the head rest itself does not secure very firmly in there. It seems like it would move every time ds moved his head.
Also, we didn't have it in any recline (w didn't get far enough with it yet to figure that out) but when we sat ds in it, it seemed that his body was leaning forward or at least straight, not reclined into the cushion of the seat as I would think would be safest.
So anyone who knows this seat well please help me figure this out!
Does the head rest really attach so flimsy? ( I don't mean the tall upper head rest but I mean the head cushion where the head may rest without the tall thing)
I don't know if this is the right seat for me only because it is making me feel kind of frustrated and it doesn't feel safe in the head area at all!
Please tell me there is something I just haven't figured out yet- shouldn't the baby's head be cushioned on both sides by the head rest and definitely cushioned in the back?
The manual wasn't clear on this. My baby is still so little- this didn't feel very safe looking to me as I saw it but I really want it to work so advise me please! I may not be explaining it all correctly as I Am confused myself.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

When you said headrest do you mean the top, removable headrest that clicks into place via two steel bars or the head prop that comes with the seat for small infants to prevent head slump with the infant insert?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

head prop that comes with the insert. Because I think my baby is too small for the big head rest that clicks into the thing with metal bars-I think he is? But without the head prop, his head would rest just against the back of the seat- which is full of- holes basically, slats or whatever to adjust the height of the shoulder straps- and it makes me feel kind of- discouraged but more (lol) to think that they would design a seat for the baby's head to just rest against basically the plastic frame with a little fabric in between but no real cushioning?
I am so angsty about this right now because we were finally gonna install it and now it is just confusing!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

if this is actually the design, do you guys know what I mean regarding where his head would rest when he is too little for the top click in head rest and too big for the infant insert thing- if this is the design then I am returning it for sure! It makes no sense- obviously having the baby's head safely supported is crucial- I am confused! Maybe I should go back to the idea of a britax?
I did get this at diapers.com so I can do free return-
I do like the soft fabric of it, and I think it is pretty. But the head thing- ???


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

Okay so this is my first time with a convertible car seat so forgive all the basic questions and confusion! I just looked at some photos online of britax's and I guess even with those the head of the baby rests against the slots where the shoulder strap adjusts?


----------



## KempsMama (Dec 1, 2008)

I think you may be expecting cushioning similar to an infant bucket's insert-those aren't for safety in a crash, they are to help position a newborn's head before they have head control. Your LO presumably has good solid head control, and doesn't need the cushion to support his head.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks for the reply. I calmed down a little and have figured out what I find so annoying- if his head is supposed to go just against the back of the seat with no cushioning, there are significant gaps there (for where the straps get adjusted). SO it seems like each time we would go over a bump or something that he might bump his head on the plastic part that is almost poking out through the seat- I am exaggerating but it seems awfully gappy for a baby's head. Does anyone know what I mean or are all convertible car seats this way?


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Leave the little head prop thing velcroed on. We have had a True Fit since DS was 4 months old and we've never had a problem with it moving too much or anything.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Use the head insert, the one with the raised bits on either side. Dont use the pillow looking head thing, that will push his head too far forward.

There is more padding on the TF than a lot of infant seats, and while the holes for the harness adjustment look big, no plastic is going to go through them and poke his head! Its a super comfy seat. My ds rode in it from 8months until he was almost 2.5 and never complained of any discomfort. He was only on the second slots at 2.5 b/c he is super tiny, so his head was on the 'holes', but he never said anything about it (and he was/is very verbal and certainly complains if he is uncomfortable!)

The infant insert (the big one that goes under the bum too) can be used until he is 22lbs. You dont HAVE to use any of the inserts/padding unless his shoulders are below the bottom slot.

When your little one is 22lbs OR his head is at the red line on the top of the seat, the big headrest must be added.


----------



## bella99 (Sep 25, 2008)

Take out the infant insert and make sure to keep the little head insert with the two pillow looking things on either side. Yes, the seat doesn't look as comfortable without the infant insert, but it is still plenty comfortable. In fact, keeping that in there when your son doesn't need it, will make the seat uncomfortable for him anyway.

Your son's head isn't going to be hitting any plastic because of where his head rests in relation to where the straps come through. It would be the same on almost all other convertibles anyway. And if you're uncomfortable with how high his head comes up, then just add the head rest to the top. Just because his head doesn't come within an inch doesn't mean you can't have it there. It will just make the shell taller.

And the seat can be installed at a 35 degree angle if your son has sufficient head and neck control.

I have a True Fit, and while yes, I was confused about using the infant insert at first (my daughter was 9.5 months when we started using it), the seat is very comfortable, and really is very easy to use.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

okay- so I am still sort of confused- I think because there are two head rests to discuss.
I think he is too small for the big one that attaches. But I think you guys are saying to use the other little one, is this right? I really want to use that one so that his head isn't back on gaps. the only problem with it is that it velcros onto the straps but it doesn't stay up. I guess if his head was on it it would, but is it really designed to flop over when attached or am I doing somehting wrong? Or is it designed for the baby to be right onto the back with the gaps and no pillow? sorry to go over this again but when I actually try it it feels weird.

So do you guys mean I should take out the height insert thing, but then put back in the little pillow thing?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

to add to my confusion- I just now looked at the removeable upper part! Dh had put it in the closet before I had looked at it as we figured we don't need it yet. So there is a pillow thing that attaches on to that. So that is the thing I am not supposed to use? Why isn't it more clearly pictured in the manual? thanks for any more clarification!
added- so that removeable pillow thing on the upper head rest looks cozy and fits right in the head area. So maybe that is supposed to go there?


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

The head support thing will not flop around if it is installed RF at a 45 degree angle in a vehicle. Remember that it won't be upright in there. And yes, baby's head can be on the upper strap slots if that's how tall he is. My DD never had a problem with it and she started riding in her TF at 5 months old. At 15 lbs you can put whichever inserts in you want to, but you probably don't need any of them.


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

DS has ridden with none of the padding or headrests in since we got the seat when they came out and it's totally comfortable. If you want to use the headrest (the flat thing with side pillows that goes on the straps) put it on and you'll find after your baby has ridden with it a few times it doesn't flop forward when you take him out. It goes behind his head. And DS1 is almost three and still not tall enough to be using the pillow that's attached to the removable headrest, he's got tons of room left in seat.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

If you look at the pics here:

http://www.amazon.com/First-Years-Tr.../dp/B000YBM2V0

The pillow thing thats a roundish shape and padded all over is for older kids, when the big headrest is in use. (in the pic its shown attached to the upper headrest piece)

The one with the 2 raised sides (in the pic, its the one at the top of the harness straps, with the 2 raised bits on the sides being the lighter colored fabric)

The second is the one you want to use. Attach it with the velcro, and stick your ds in the seat. If he is strapped in correctly (i.e. the straps are tight, pass the 'pinch test'), then it will stay behind his head. It doesnt glue down to the seat or anything, his head holds it in place. The velcro just keeps it in the right area.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks! car seats are very confusing!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

So we tried out the true fit today for the first time- installed in the car with the baby and went for a ride. DH sat in the back with the baby and I drove. We are first time parents so this is all new to us. Before this we had only used the infant seat. So we were surprised to discover that the baby's head flopped all around in this seat! He is only seven months old. DH was observing him and said if he leaned his head all the way back it was mildly supported by the flimsy head cushion, but if he moved at all his head totally flopped to the side! IS this standard for car seats?

So now I have more questions:
1. Is there some kind of head support insert I can buy to attach to the seat and- added in- I googled it and saw these : http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...t_adv_XSG10001 are these things safe? They look like what we might need, maybe this in the car seat will make it good for now
2. are there car seats (besides the infant ones) that offer more head support for the baby? And if so, which ones?
Thanks! thanks for helping me make sense of this- it seems much more confusing than I thin kit ought to for something so essential and frequently used! I don't think my ds has particularly weak head control for his age- he is just little and young and I did not at all feel safe with his head totally unsupported.

Also- when we visit my parents they have en Evenflo (for other grandkids too) in their car and I don't remember ds's head flopping in that- so maybe that is the right one. At this point I am thinking of getting a ocuple more from diapers.com since they have free shipping on returns- I think I may try an Evenflo and a britax. though I don't know which britax


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

i never had much issue with my dd's head flopping around while awake, though i often prop it on the side when she is asleep. i have the seat at enough of an angle so her head doesn't flop forward.

one thing with infant headrest, is that by 7m your child's head might be too large.


----------



## stephbrownthinks (Feb 2, 2010)

I think you might benefit by having a licensed car seat tech take a look at your install. Or post a few pics here? We have 2 truefits and my DS's head never flops (he's 6 months). We've used them since birth and never had a problem. Is the chest strap up by his armpits? That should help hold him in place...


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

I think I understand what you're getting at.... And please don't take this as harsh, but, I think you're overly concerned about your child's sensitivity and comfort. A little bump and your baby's head bumping the slots is not going to hurt. Additionally, if your child is strapped in as tight as she should be, her head won't be able to bounce much even on bumps.

And no, it's not ok to use after market products.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Do you have it installed at the proper angle? We've used the TF since birth and never had a problem with his head 'flopping' around.

If its installed at the correct angle and his straps are done properly, you shouldnt be getting a whole lot of movement, assuming he has head control. I always kept the little pad that velcros to the straps in, just for my own comfort.

Even at the more upright angle, my guy has to work to pull his head off the back of the carseat when he's strapped in. His head naturally rests against the back.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I think we need to have some one who really knows what they are doing to install it. Dh did the best he could but maybe it wasn;t at a 45 degree angle. And this wasn't a case of over sensitivity, the head was not supported at all! I think perhaps we do have the wrong angle. We were going to stop by either the fire station or the hospital where he was born when we were out today to try to make sure it was properly installed. The only reason that we didn't, ironically, was because we thought that the car seat was not the right one for us because of the head thing and we wanted to find the right car seat and then do that. Do all fire station people know how? How do I find someone to expertly install it- I would absolutely like to do that!
Dh says he is pretty sure there are only 2 positions in which to install it and that he is pretty sure it was tipped back- but to me it didn't look 45 degrees. I am going to try to take a picture right now and show you guys- be back soon.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

Okay- so I have to admit I am a little scared to post pictures here! this forum can get a little intense sometimes and I am still in the learning process of this! I am scared that if I post pictures and it turns out it is improperly installed then you guys will criticize me and I will feel irresponsible and embarrassed. Because we didn't do the latch thing- we just strapped it in with the seat belt- is that okay? I feel silly for not knowing this and there isn't anyone IRL around near by that I can ask which is why I am figuring it out here- but seriously we are doing the best we can with figuring it out and trying to be safe. And ds was in the infant seat up until today- so if this is wrongly installed then it was only one ride and dh was in the back with him! So there is my disclaimer- so if I do post the pics and it is improperly installed, please be kind as I am sensitive about it!
When I look at the pictures it doesn't look that safe- so I don't know!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

so I just looked at a whole bunch of pictures of babies in installed true fits! (Isn't the internet great?!) and I think the problem may be that we didn't have the chest clip and shoulder straps in the right place! We had them lower than in the pictures.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

For a baby, the straps need to be below the shoulder, and the chest clip at the armpit level. Here's a pic of my little guy in his True Fit at about 2 weeks old.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Ah, I see your child is much older. The side head floppage is normal, and not harmful at all.

Even my 2yo's head flopped to the side when she slept.

Please post pictures; I promise nobody will berate you


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

here is a picture
I don't have one of ds in it.

I am hoping that when we move the shoulder straps and chest strap up higher that his head is more supported. I think we had the chest straps down on his belly and the shoulder straps at his chest. So is that what made his head and neck not be supported? Dh saw it a lot more than I did as he was in back, but he said that whenever ds would kind of lean his head forward and lean to the side, that his head would go all the way over to the edge of the seat. That is a lot of head snapping and neck stretching for a baby- not something I want for him to have to handle.


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

Installation looks great







You don't need a 45 degree angle for a child who can hold their head up. Please do post a picture of your child in the seat so we can see that he's in properly. We'll be gentle


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

At seven months, assuming he is neurotypical, he does not need a 45* angle, and his head flopping to the side is not a safety concern. Are both parts of the belt in the red lockoffs?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks. so is this a 45 degree angle that we have here?

the head flopping may be technically safe but it isn't comfortable! Do you think this may have been because we had the chest strap in the wrong place?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

If your child isn't complaining, then it's not uncomfortable. My dd puts her head down to the side when she wants to sleep, and then sleeps that way, in her MR.


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snapdragon* 
I think we had the chest straps down on his belly and the shoulder straps at his chest. So is that what made his head and neck not be supported?

I"m having a hard time picturing what you mean by this. I have True Fit and the straps are the same as in our Graco infant seat we used to use. Yes, the chest clip goes on the chest-- but I'm not able to picture how you had the shoulder straps.

Do you mean something like this?

http://pediatrics.about.com/od/carse..._car_seats.htm

(note: I didn't read the page to check if what they are saying is correct-- just found this picture of shoulder straps down more at the chest area)


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snapdragon* 
thanks. so is this a 45 degree angle that we have here?


It's hard to tell from that picture because it's not square on the side, but I'd guess it's around 40ish degrees. It's fine for a 7 month old. It's more comfortable and actually safer for a child with torso control to sit more upright when RFing.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Altair* 
I"m having a hard time picturing what you mean by this. I have True Fit and the straps are the same as in our Graco infant seat we used to use. Yes, the chest clip goes on the chest-- but I'm not able to picture how you had the shoulder straps.

Do you mean something like this?

http://pediatrics.about.com/od/carse..._car_seats.htm

(note: I didn't read the page to check if what they are saying is correct-- just found this picture of shoulder straps down more at the chest area)

yes, something similar to this, tho- a little less sloppy.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Amy~* 
It's hard to tell from that picture because it's not square on the side, but I'd guess it's around 40ish degrees. It's fine for a 7 month old. It's more comfortable and actually safer for a child with torso control to sit more upright when RFing.

dh says that he only saw 2 ways that the angle of the seat could even go- so is the angle degree dependent on the car?

And another question- since I am still unsure if this is the right seat for us (and can return it for 100% refund!) do you guys think the Britax Boulevard would have more of the head support I am seeking?


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

I can't say for sure if the Britax would have more head control... It doesn't come with any inserts at all though and you can't add any. What you CAN do though is roll up a blanket and stuff it next to the baby's head if you're really worried. I PROMISE, babies are quite flexible though and they are rarely as uncomfy as they look.

One other thing I wanted to touch on though - LATCH isn't any safer than a seatbelt install (provided its correct), so don't think you'd get chewed out for that.







You just need to make sure that both pieces of the seatbelt are in both lock offs and that there is less than 1 inch of movement at the belt path (side to side and front to back). There will likely be movement if you shake it up near the top of the shell though, but that is normal. Where the belt goes through is the only place you check for movement.

And yes, the harness should be in the slot that is closest to his shoulders, but not over. So it should be just at his shoulders or just below. And the chest clip always goes at arm pit level, in any carseat. Also, the harness should be snug enough that you can't pinch any slack in it at his shoulder.

Here is my nephew in our True Fit. He was only 2 months old and he rode in it without any of the extra padding at all.

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/c...Photo-0295.jpg

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/c...Photo-0297.jpg

HTH!


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes, your vehicles seat will affect the natural angle that any seat installs at. You can "adjust" the angle by pushing at either the bum area (more reclined) or the feet area (more upright) while installing. If you need it more reclined than that, you can put a rolled up towel or pool noodle under the carseat where the "crack" in the vehicle seat is (under the baby's feet). However, that picture looks great, though I can't judge the angle terribly accurately. It certainly doesn't look terribly upright for a 7mo. FWIW, DD started riding in hers at 5months at a 40 degree angle without additional support.

I'm not sure what you mean by head support to be honest. Are you thinking of one of those little half-moon pillows like they have in infant seats for newborns? You can use a rolled up blanket next to him if you want instead of that. But even so if he lifts his head nothing is going to support it... What infant seat was he in? What kind of head support did that have that it supported his head even when he lifted it up? I think in most seats if they want support they have to put their head back...

I don't know if a Boulevard would help, honestly. I'd try a Complete Air first if you are looking for headwings - the CA has a taller shell and more legroom so it will last longer RF and FF, plus it's a lot cheaper. I love my TrueFit, but if you are really uncomfortable with it, get a different seat. Your comfort matters too!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The head area in the complete air (between the wings) is quite narrow, so it will give him more side support for sleeping.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

the seat has a level window that makes 1 2 and X. the is helpful when putting the seat in the car for fine tuning the angle.

below at the base you can also adjust the recline 1 2 and 3. i have to take the seat out to adjust there.


----------



## staryla (Mar 1, 2009)

I think a main part of your worries is that you are moving from an infant seat to a convertible, but are expecting the convertible to be more like an infant seat than it is. The infant bucket seats often fully support young infants including their heads and allow very little movement at all. The convertible seats which have infant inserts can duplicate this complete support. Once you take the infant insert out of the convertible seat (and it sounds like your son is too big for the infant insert--which at 7 months is to be expected) the children have more freedom to move their heads. At this age, they no longer NEED so much head support.

I also have a True Fit, and was greatly concerned the first time we put DS in it (he was about the same age as your son). It seemed to me like the gaping holes directly behind his head would bother him! I posted questions very similar to yours on a car seat forums website and got a lot of responses basically saying "Yes, that's correct. Don't worry about it". I tried using the 'little' head rest for a few days, but found it didn't stay in place very well, and so stopped worrying about it. (We had the seat installed closer to a 30 degree angle because DS was old enough for that--this is probably why the head thingy would sometimes try to slide down).

It's okay for your son to have more freedom of head movement now that he's older. One thing about the True Fit is that the upper portion is WIDE. This is kind of a drawback for younger children because when they fall asleep there is no readily available pillow for them to lean against. THe edge of the seat is REALLY far away from their head. Now at 2 years old our son is finally big enough that when he falls asleep his head can rest against the side of the True Fit and not look too uncomfortable. But honestly, even though it bothered me to look back and see his head practically leaning onto his own shoulder when he fell asleep--it never seemed to bother him. (He also gets into crazy sleep positions in his own crib, so I've just assumed that younger children are more flexible and less bothered by such things than we would be. If I slept for 30 minutes with head resting on my shoulder I'd have the worst neckache ever! But nothing like that ever bothered my son).

Another poster mentioned the Complete Air convertible seat. That one does have a lot of head support. We have a Complete Air in our backup car. If the freedom of head movement really bothers you, you might like the complete air. One negative thing I will say about it is that the straps twist ALL the time on our Complete Air.

How long do you have the 100% refund option? Could you try it for a bit and see how your son does? Otherwise, I would go to a store to physically look at different car seat options and see if any fit your needs--now that you know some more about what bothers you (though your son probably isn't bothered at all







).

Also, if you can you should get your carseat checked. It will make you feel better.

Finally, please don't get any after market car seat additions! These are just generally unsafe. If they are tested for safety (and not all are), they are probably not tested with your exact car seat configuration. These items can move and slide around and end up causing potentially dangerous situations. DS was about 6 months old before I realized after market car seat additions were no-nos, and so I sheepishly threw out all that kind of stuff that I had bought







.

Good luck!


----------



## sunflower.mama (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *urchin_grey* 
One other thing I wanted to touch on though - LATCH isn't any safer than a seatbelt install (provided its correct), so don't think you'd get chewed out for that.









So true! We had the expert at the PD check my daughter's britax and baby's snugride and he prefered seatbelt installs because the belt is much thicker than the latch belt. Who knew. Latch is just easier. You're a good mom for making sure you do this right the first time!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks! So I finally got a car seat that I really like!! We haven't installed it yet- we will this weekend. so hopefully it fits my small car as it is somewhat big. and it is- the Britax Boulevard







I really like it so far. I will let you guys know if it works once we try it out. It feels like what I want- sturdy, and comfortable. I really like the head rest in it.

I am glad I got to experience a couple others first hand so I can see what is out there. Now I have to send those 2 car seats sitting in the garage back to the places I got them so I can get refunded.


----------

